# question for sparks..............



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

name the author.........


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

G.J. Sonnenberg. (Thumb)
Got a copy somewhere.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

7 minutes..........

you are slipping.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Mea culpa.
I was loading the dishwasher when you posted it. [=P]


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I have a copy somewhere of the "Danielson and Mayoh"...........

"Dishwasher Loading Manual"

I must try and find it.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought that was written by Herminious Bosch!


----------



## bugga divino (Jul 18, 2007)

GJ Sonnenberg is right. Used this in mmm i think 1989 for my 2nd mates'...


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

its a little like reading the manual of chariot building compared to modern electronic Navaids...........

though a fine textbook in its time.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice to see you back, Sparkie.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> its a little like reading the manual of chariot building compared to modern electronic Navaids...........
> 
> though a fine textbook in its time.


So was Danielson and Mayoh! 
Only valid for us nostalgic old Bs now who still play with the old kit.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Makko.

How are things South of the Border?


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

Danielson and Mayoh! Our 'Bible' when at FNC.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Noting the several references to 'Danielson & Mayoh' I at first thought this was some obscure joke as per the Sahib's No. 6 post; (on the lines of 'lettuce, tomato but hold the mayo!'). Having now researched the names on Google I have to share my complete ignorance of their, obviously well-respected, book. I did my ticket at Plymouth in the mid 60s, and we all realised that we were actually off the edge of the world, which ended at a line between Bristol and Southampton. Rumour had it that the PMG examiners carried their passports when visiting us. We had no textbook, everything came from the mouths of the lecturers; one had to write very quickly and rely on classmates for the missing bits! Perhaps that is why only four out of an intake of 25 actually made it to sea.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

We used no textbooks during the MRGC course at Lowestoft in the early 70s, only copious typed/hand-written notes produced by the lecturers, notably Bill Holton. These were reproduced on an old-style duplicating machine - one got mildly p****d on the meths fumes when a new section was handed out!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't remember when I got my copy of Danielson & Mayoh but it wasn't until well after I went to sea. It was published in 1966.
They also produced some Marconi training manuals such as the "Atalanta" Receiver type 2207C Handbook Ref. R (S) 37.
Both of them had 1st Class PMGs as well as other professional qualifications.
I've lost all my PMG and BOT Radar notes but I've still got all my MED notes. 
An awful lot of time spent writing or trying to decipher terrible Gestetner duplicates. (Whaaa)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i recall using...............

"Radio and Line transmission"..........stuffy and tedious

a book we just referred to as "Renton's".......I cant recall the title

and Hughes Technical Electricity.........Parts 1 and 2


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

sparkie2182 said:


> i recall using...............
> 
> "Radio and Line transmission"..........stuffy and tedious
> 
> ...



That's a coincidence my house is having a major refit and I must move out - threw my Renton's out last week - wonder why I kept it all these years - never used it much in College and never looked at it since !!!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Renton's was required material for the Part 1.
Radio and Line was a supplement, but i found it hard to take.
My copies of the Hughes's textbooks were well thumbed by the time i got my
ticket, though it didnt pay any part in the teaching schemes of work......

sad really, as they were a lot more readable than the R+L .


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkie2182 said:


> i recall using...............
> 
> "Radio and Line transmission"..........stuffy and tedious
> 
> ...


Renton's! Now that's jogged a memory or two. A big blue hardback book if my memory serves me correct. I'd forgotten all about it until you mentioned it Sparkie! Heavy reading in more than one sense of the word. got me through my City & Guilds, though.


----------

